# Hocking Hills or Shawnee Forest



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Guys,

If you were limited to deer hunting Public Land would you go to Hocking Hills or Shawnee Forest? I am new in Cincy and don't have any local land to hunt, what state public area would you recommend. It looks like Hocking Hills area has a lot to offer?

Any advice is appreciated!

Good Luck
Mo


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am kinda partial to Shawnee because I grew up in Portsmouth. I also went to Hocking College and hunted the area. I think both areas have great deer. The main difference is Shawnee is very hilly and is virtually impossible to hunt during gun season because of all the drivers. It does however have the advantage of the early muzzleloader season. I think you will be satisfied on either one you choose.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I prefer Hocking/WNF because of the better terrain...as said, both have good numbers. However, WNF was full of yahoos on gun season when I tried it...I stick to archery.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

hocking hills SUNDAY CRK COAL land you can get maps online good hunting lots of area


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Shawnee if you're willing to walk a little bit. Less than a mile off the main drag and you'll be by yourself. 

Bubba only makes it about hundred yards from his truck.

It is THICK in some places due to an ice storm a few years ago.

Good luck.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I think we are headed to Shawnee this weekend to scout--- Good luck to all


----------

